# ماهي ميكاترونكس !



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 مارس 2006)

​​أحب أولاً أن أقوم بشكر كل من ساهم في إنشاء هذا القسم, وخصوصاً أخي المهندس, والذي أسأل الله أن يبارك له في صحته, وأن يجعل كل أعماله في ميزان حسناته, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

أقدم اليوم تعريفاً لهذا القسم​فماهي ميكاترونكس؟

إختلف التعريف الهندسي للميكاترونكس منذ أن بدأت وحتى يومنا هذا وذلك بسبب التقدم المستمر لها بشكل يومي, فسأسرد لكم تلك التعريف

ميكاترونكس هو العلم الهندسي الذي يربط بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة الكهربية وهندسة الحاسب وأنظمة التحكم.

كما عرفها تاكاشي ياماجوشي كان يعمل في مجموعة تاهيشي المحدودة قائلاً " ميكاترونكس هي علم الإسلوب في تصميم المنتجات التي تتصرف بسرعة وتؤدي أداءً دقيقاً , هذه الخصائص تمكن تحقيقها ليس عن طريق الإدراك الميكانيكي وحده وإنما يستلزم إستخدام التحكم والحساسات والإلكترونيات"







ميكاترونكس هي الإستخدام للمتحكمات الصغيرة Microcontrollers والــمعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessors و الإلكترونيات الرقمية في التصميم وأنظمة التحكم والآلات الذكية Smart Machines.

مشتملة على الإستخدام لمجموعة متقدمة جداً من البرامج الهندسية.​لماذا ميكاترونكس مهمة؟

تماماً كما قال جون إلتر نائب رئيس البرنامج التخطيطي لشركة زيروكس Xerox , "نحن نحتاج مصممين قادرين على فهم نظرية التحكم بالشكل الكافي حتى ينفذ تصميم أفضل" , فميكاترونكس هي نتيجة التقدم السريع الآن, ويمكن ملاحظة ميكاترونكس في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة المتحكمات في الغسالات, في الأقراص الصلبة , في أجهزة الكمبيوترات المحمولة, في صناعة الأقراص المضغوطة CD-Rom في أجهزة التحكم المركبة على الصمامات, في أنظمة الــ PLC في لوحات التحكم عموماً, ولاننسى أهم أهداف الميكاترونكس وهي الروبوتات Robotics.


تاريخ الميكاترونكس

يعود مصطلح الميكاترونكس إلى 1960 في اليابان حيث بدأ إستخدامه في إحدى شركات التحكم هناك, ثم بدأ هذا المصطلح في الإنتشار بقارة أوروبا, وكان هذا اللفظ يطلق على جهاز كمبيوتر للتحكم بمحرك كهربي.

في السبعينيات بدأ هذا المصطلح ينتشر بسبب إنتشار تكنولوجيا المؤازرة أو التحكم Servo Technology.

في الثمانينات ومع وجود تكنولوجيا المعلومات Information Technology وبدء ظهور المعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessors والمتحكمات الصغيرة Microcontroller وإستخدامها في الأعمال الميكانيكية, أصبح عندها المصطلح يأخذ شكلاً موسعاً.

في التسعينات ومع ظهور الإتصالات , إنضمت الإتصالات أيضاً الى ميكاترونكس, لزيادة الأداء وزيادة التقدم

حيث أنها زادت من الفاعلية اللاسلكية للتحكم بالروبوت.​ولازلنا نشهد حتى يومنا هذا ما تقدمه ميكاترونكس لنا يومياً, ويمكنك أن تشهدوا ذلك بوضوح أكثر في سيارات المرسيدس و BMW , كما أن ميكاترونكس بدأت خدمة مجال الطيران أيضاً وهي واضحة في طيارة إير باص Air Bus A380 الجديدة, إن ميكاترونكس هي المستقبل بعينه, وهي كما قال دافور هاروفات متخصص فني في معمل فورد للبحوث " إن ميكاترونكس هي خليط من التكنولوجيا و الأساليب, فبهما نساعد في الحصول على منتج أفضل".​​مجالات الميكاترونكس​
Control and Automation 
Robotics 
CAD/CAM 
Material and Manufacturing Processes 
Monitoring and Inspection Systems
مواقع هامة

Institute of Robotics and Mechatronics

http://www.robotic.dlr.de/



VirginiaTech Mechatronics

http://www.mechatronics.me.vt.edu/



Clemson University:

http://ece.clemson.edu/crb/main.htm



Vanderbilt University:

http://fourier.vuse.vanderbilt.edu/cim/



Chalmers University:

http://www.mvs.chalmers.se/



University of Wisconsin

http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/labresources/tutorials.htm



Colorado State University

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html



Northwestern University

http://www.mech.nwu.edu/dept/facilities/mechatronics/frameset.htm

​ 

وتقبلوا فائق تحياتي

أخوكم أحمد​​


----------



## المغربية (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المعلومة علما انني لاول مرة اسمع عن هدا الاسم والبركة فيك


----------



## خيرى محمد . (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مثل اختى المغربيه ,, اول مره اسمع بها الشئ هل يوجد هندسه بهذا الاسم ؟ اقصد ان ممكن ادخل هندسه ميكاترونكس ؟.


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخواني العزاء ...هذا القسم من الاقسام المهمة في وقتنا الحاضر ...فمثل ما ذكر الاخ م.احمد بالتفصيل وهو قسم يواكب التطور في مجال الصناعات الحديثة....و نرجوا من المهندس احمد ادراج معلومات اكثر حول هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع مع العلم اني مهندس ميكانيك وكنت ارغب في الدخول لهذا القسسم لانه جمع معظم اقسام الميكانيك...و الله ولي التوفيق*


----------



## احمد نجيب احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكر جدا علي هذه المعلومة المفصلة


----------



## حمزه محمد ماجر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن مثال علي جهاز يتم فيه استخدامها مع التوضيح


----------



## قاسم عباس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بوركتم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## JaKaN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## heshamalex (28 نوفمبر 2009)

احب اشكرك جدا اخى العزيز على هذه المقدمة الوفيرة بالمعرفة والتوضيح وانا كان نفسى ادرس الميكاترونيكس بس للاسف انا خريج المعهد الفنى الصحى وبشتغل اخصائى صيانة اجهزة طبية وبحب تخصصى جدا لكن كمان بحب الميكااترونكس بس متمكنتش من دراستها للاسف وبحاول استعين بالخبرات اللى زى حضرتكم لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا المجال وشكرا مرة ثانية ووفقكم الله فى عملكم والسلام ختام


----------



## eng_moh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر


----------



## بشار عزام (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور .... انا سعيد جدا بان هناك من هو قادر على فهم و تعريف هذا التخصص المهم في جميع مجالات حياتنا


----------



## redaali2020 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفلسطينية سجود (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات الواضح انه اختصاص كتير حلو


----------



## بقادى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررراا جزيرا اخى على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mustafa' (5 يناير 2010)

أنا من لبنان و أريد أن أدخل في هذا الإتصاص أين أجد جامعة


----------



## maqdsy (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## faerrd (8 يناير 2010)

لك مني كل الحب وطالبا منك العطاء الجميل باي


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات وفعلا قسم مهم في الصناعة


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لهذا الشرح المجز الوافى 
ودمتم زخرا للمنتدى


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع التوضيح


----------



## almouhtaref (11 يناير 2010)

*ما شاء الله عليك - أجزت وأفهمت*

:77:السلام عليكم 
أولا أنا عاجز عن الشكر على هذا الموضوع الهام . 
أنا مساعد مهندس وليس مهندس ولكن كانت من طموحي 
المهم والحمد لله لدي همة وطموح عالي للدخول في هذا المجال والعمل فيه بشكل جدي وعملي بحت 
ولكن ليس لدي إلا القواعد الرئيسية بالالكترونيات بحسب دراستي -معهد الكترون وميكانيك المركبات- 
ذللك سأكون المتابع المجد والمتشوق لكل ما تكتبه وأرجو أن يكون الشرح مبسط ويعني على قد معلوماتي 
-وأرجو مراسلتي على بريدي الخاص 
[email protected]

وأخيرا لا يسعني إلا الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الدهلكي (15 يناير 2010)

أعجز عن شكرك أخي أحمد وأنا أدرس الميكاترونكس وأحس إن هاذا التخصص صار شغلي الشاغل فجزاك الله أنت ومن تحب الجنة


----------



## الدهلكي (15 يناير 2010)

_الحمد لله _
_حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه_


----------



## gazy (15 يناير 2010)

[شكراً جزبلآً على هذة المعلومات المبسطة والجمبلة , ولكن ألا يهتم الشباب العربى بهذا العلم حتى يصلوا ( بإذن الله ) ألى افضل المراتب فى العلم التطبيقى .. وأنا أعتقد أن علم الميكاترونكس هذا قمة العلم التطبيقى ..وأخيراً ارجو التعريف بشكل مبسط عن ذراع الروبوت وكيف يعمل ؟؟ وشكراً مرة ثانية .


----------



## faerrd (15 يناير 2010)

لك الفضل الجزيل والاحترام والتقدير فقط عندي طلب منك جنابك المحترم هل لي ان احصل على دروس ابو تطبيقات اومحاظرات او موقع يؤ ديني الى النجاح حتى اتمكن من المواصله بالدراسه مثل هيك اختصاص وحسب المستويات لك التقدير


----------



## OHG (17 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز وشكرا علمعلومة


----------



## مالك606 (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وهذا الفرع من فروع الهندسة التقنية رائع في نظري لأنه يشمل جميع التخصصات الهندسية التقنية ويدخل في كل مناحي الحياة المعاصرة


----------



## the legend82 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا استاذ
مع اني ادرس الميكاترونك بس الصراحه نفعتنا بمعلومات جديد


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

سمعت وعرفت بهذا القسم منذ وقت ليس بعيد من خلال صديق لي درس الكتوراة في علم الميكاترونيكس
شكرا لك على التعريف السليم


----------



## ابوالليل2 (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abou mohamed (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرأ على التوضيح ولى سؤل أخى العزيز أى الجامعات فى مصر تدرس الميكاترونكس؟ولكم منا كل حب وتقدير


----------



## beho86 (7 فبراير 2010)

Cool!! I didn't know that! Thanks so much


----------



## a.mezo0o (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس ياريت لو اعرف من حضرتك القسم ده في اي كلية في مصر ونظامه ايه بمعني شروط دخول القسم ده وهل هو برناج زي برنامج الغاز في بورسعيد ولا لا


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (11 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة حول موضوع هندسة الميكاترونكس وأتمنى لك الموفقية أخي الفاضل


----------



## لابتووووب (3 مارس 2010)

:33:مشكور اخوي:33:
:28:
​


----------



## الحوتى بنغازى (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meMorad (11 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر لحضرة المهندس أحمد عفيفي وجزاك الله خير
أنا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس .... لكني مازلت في أول الطريق في السنة الأولى 
ومتشوق جداً لمعرفة كل شيء عن هذا العلم التطبيقي الرائع والشامل والمتكامل ..........


----------



## abdo.mah (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكر علي االموضوع
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## akshh (14 مارس 2010)

_الله يعطيك العافيه ع المعلومات المفيده_
_صراح عجبني التخصص >>> طالب هندسه مكانيكيه_


----------



## bo-dm3h (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشكورين جدا ولاااكن عندي سؤال الله يرحم والديكم

انا صرت مجنون ومش عارف كيف ادرس هذا التخصص ,ياشباب المسلميين دلوني كيف ادرس هذا التخصص بس المشكلة ان تخصصي أدبي بنسبة85,5 
بلييييييييييييييييس والله أني تعبت وتعبت نفسي من كثر البحث وانا واقف من الدراسة منذ سنتيين للبحث في القبول إحدى الجامعات ولاكن يرفضونني بسب تخصصي الادبي 

أنا ماعندي مشكلة وين راح تكون الجامعة انشاء الله في القطب الشمالي راح أروحلها وبكل فرحة

أرجوكم والرجاء لله ان تعطوني بعض الجامعات إلي راح تقبلني 

وإلي راح يحصلي جامعة تقبلني والله ثم والله وقسمن عضما أني راح أعطية (2000 دولار على تعبة) لتكون فرحة لي وولادة حياة لي من جديد 

هاتفي 00971552200018 محمد

والسلام عليكم


----------



## ادور (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم هذه الفائدة
ولكن التعمق اكثر من ذالك


----------



## عاطف العروسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]موقع لكل المصممين الميكانيكين[/FONT] :
http://portal-en.partcommunity.com


[FONT=&quot]مكتبة تشمل أكثر من 500[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مُصَنّع و ملايين القطع الميكانكيه للتحميل مجانا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فيديو توضيحي لكيفية الاستعمال مع[/FONT] Solidworks
http://portal-en.partcommunity.com/v...artcommunity-1*​


----------



## marvel eng (12 أبريل 2010)

احييك ياباش مهندس علىهذا المجهود الرائع والتعريف الرائع
ننتظر منك المزيد من الاعمال 
:56:


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (27 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزاك خير على المعلومات القيمة .. فعلاً تخصص متميز .. يندمج فيه كثير من فروع الهندسة المختلفه .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## اواب الريح (3 مايو 2010)

ياريت كل المهندسين يعملو كدا علشان الاستفاده تكتر


----------



## unios (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا انا فعلا كنت محتاج المعلومات دى اوى


----------



## mhommed (3 مايو 2010)

ابحث عن مبدلات القدرة


----------



## شهاب احمد السعدي (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات التوضيحية


----------



## طالبة الرحمة (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سعدت كثيرا لوجود قسم ميكاترونيكس في المنتدى
فأنا مهندسة في هذا الاختصاص و لكن دائما أسأل عن معنى اختصاصي و في كثير من الأحيان ينسى الناس الاسم 
و يقولون كلمات غريبة او يعتبرونها هندسة ميكانكية


----------



## الهندي1000 (10 مايو 2010)

اخي الباش مهندس احمد عفيفي لو سمعت عندى استفسار, انا طالب هندسه كهربه قسم الالات هل يمكننى ان اتخصص في هندسة الميكاترونكس وهل هناك كورسات مساعده يجب ان ادرسها واين افضل دوله وافضل جامعه يوجد بها هذا التخصص


----------



## hegaz (10 مايو 2010)

احب ان اشكرك اخي ولكن اود ان اتعرف علي ما هي الميكانيك المطلوب لعمل مهندس الميكا لكترونيكس وشكرا ارجوا الاجابة ضروري


----------



## ناصر السلفيتي (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا عزيزي احمد


----------



## KKEMO2006 (1 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
انا طالب ميكاترونكس ونفسى انزل تدريب شركات لكن مش عارف شركة ولا عارف هانزل اتمرن على ماكينات اية
ارجو منكم المساعدة فى ذلك وارجو منكم توضيح ما هى مجالات شغل مهندس الميكاترونس فى مصر والدول الاخرى


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## يوسف مجاهد عمر (4 يوليو 2010)

انا بشكر م/احمد على المعلومات القيمة دى و نستنى منه اكتر من كدا


----------



## يوسف مجاهد عمر (4 يوليو 2010)

انا بشكر م/احمد على المعلومات القيمة دى و انة عرفنى بقسمى اكتر و مستنى منه اكتر


----------



## closer1979 (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## رعدرعودي (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً للاهتمام


----------



## احمدفتوح (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
اعانكم الله لما فيه خير هذه الامة
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
اخوكم احمد القناوى


----------



## demha65 (23 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر حفظك الله ورعاك ياأخ العرب


----------



## mohamed elsayed am (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## mohamed elsayed am (29 يوليو 2010)

*باحث عن0000000000*

:20::20::20::20::20::20:


mohamed elsayed am قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## ترانيم القرآن (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالبة هندسة جديدة وأود أن أدخل هذا المجال لكني مترددة من كون هذا المجال يناسب الشباب أكثر من الفتيات
أود أن أعرف ما إذا كان هناك إقبال عليه من قبل الفتيات
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سينا ياسين (6 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## KSA_ENG (8 أغسطس 2010)

تخصص المستقبل الميكاترونكس اخي شكرا لك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## yousifsaeed (10 أغسطس 2010)

انا حاليا بدرس في الصف الثالث كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الالكترونية والكهربية و ناوي انشاءالله ادرس الميكاترونيكس بعد ما انتهي لانو ما عندنا تخصص زي دا
بس كنتا داير اعرف اتخصص شنو عشان اسهل علي الطريق :28:


----------



## alaa87 (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزلك خيرا


----------



## [email protected] (17 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي 
بس انا احب اسالك هل مالزيا من الدول المتقدمه في تدريس هذا المجال


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

اختى العزيزة هل يوجد روابط ب العربي لفهم ميكاترونكس اكثر


----------



## مصر النيل (21 أغسطس 2010)

هل هذا القسم موجود فى جامعات مصر وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة ونرجو توضيح اكثر من ذلك عن هذا القسم


----------



## أحمد كمال بحيري (23 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكور انا من زمان بيشغل بالي موضوع التحكم وانت اديتني بداية فهم الموضوع_


----------



## ahmed adel22 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ما رايك في هندسة اكتوبر


----------



## ahmed adel22 (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا احب ان اشكر اخى العزيز على توضيح مفهوم الميكاترونكس


----------



## المقداد مالك حسن (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى احمد صراحه انا كنت محتاج امعلومات لانى كنت طالب جديد فى هندسه الميكاترونيكس


----------



## المسافر ب (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات و التعريفات المقدمة

و هذا كتاب مهم و عنوانه: essentials-of-mechatronics 

أما الرابط فهو:
http://www.freshwap.net/ebooks/289224-essentials-of-mechatronics.html
:1:​


----------



## laaredj025 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

thank's to you


----------



## Dragonyemen (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي الحبيب


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي الغالي علي هذه المعلومات واكاد اجزم رغم اني مهندس ميكانيكا اني كنت لا اعلم شيء عن هذا القسم اصلا وكنت دائما اهمشه 
رغم اني ليا اصدقاء مهندسين ميكاترونيكس ولكنهم يعملون في تخصصات ميكانيكية بحته مما جعلني اهمش هذا القسم
بوركت اخي الفاضل


----------



## مارفان (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين ميكانيكا شعبة ميكاترونكس وقسم الميكاترونكس ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## farid zaid (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على مجهودكم


----------



## farid zaid (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 
أطلب من سيادتكم المساعدة: 
أولاً: أنا لست متخصص في مجال الهندسة وخاصة مجال الميكاترونيكس منها, ولكني بُهرت بهذا المجال ومستقبله وما قد يقدمه في الأونه الأخير في مجتمعنا العربي.
فأنا فنان وعضو هيئة تدريس متخصص في مجال التعبير المجسم أو بالأحرى في مجال النحت, وقد أجريت العديد من التجارب الناجحة على الإفادة من نظم الحركة المختلفة في تحقيق أعمال فنية نحتية مبتكرة تساعد الحركة الفعلية فيها على إثرا وإنماء القيم الفنية والجمالية للعمل. إلى أن وقفت أمام علم الميكاترونيكس. فأنا أري فيه الكثير من الإفادة وفي العام الماضي تقريباً دأبت على فهم هذا العلم ومكوناته وعناصر تحقيقة في العمل الفني, إلا أنني وصلت لمرحلة من التشويش وربما عدم الفهم وصعوبة تحديد ما أريد. حتى أبدأ في التجريب وإنتاج أعمال فنية تستخدم فيها تقنيات حركة الميكاترونيكس. 
المطلوب وبكل بساطة هو التوصل إلى أبسط الطرق لكيفية التحكم من خلال الكمبيوتر في مجموعة من المواتير


----------



## ملك حمادة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة.......................


----------



## امواج القدر (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات القيمة هندسة الميكاترونكس موجودة في جامعتي (جامعة النجاح الوطنية)وما كنت بعرف كتير عن هاد القسم ......مشكور اخ أحمد........


----------



## ايومه (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر 
بارك الله فيك على هذا التوضيح


----------



## احمد فخري (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم سامع باسم هندسة الميكاترونيكس لانها موجودة ايظا بكلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد ودراستهم 5 سنوات وممكن لطالب الميكانيك او الكهرباء او الحاسبات من الدخول بها من المرحلة الثانية وهو علم يختص بصناعة الروبوتات التي تستخدم في مصانع السيارات والالات الدقيقة والمعدات .


----------



## alihassan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## alihassan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## إبراهيم راشد (3 يناير 2011)

:87:انا مهندس اتصالات 
هل يوجد مجال للميكاترونكس فى المجال البحرى


----------



## عجرودى (8 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل 
اشكرك على المقدمة 
اشكرك على الروابط 
لكن كنت اتمنى امثلة توضيحية application 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى power mechanical engineer 
واسمع عن التخصص هذا من قريب 
ولكن شكرا على الروابط التى تجعلنا نشرب من بحر الميكاترونكس 
لانك عملت كما المثل الشائئع بمصر 
ودانى البحر ورجعت عطشان 
اخيرا لك الشكر على المعلومة واتمنى اكمال الموضوع


----------



## عجرودى (8 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل 
اشكرك على المقدمة 
اشكرك على الروابط 
لكن كنت اتمنى امثلة توضيحية application 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى power mechanical engineer 
واسمع عن التخصص هذا من قريب 
ولكن شكرا على الروابط التى تجعلنا نشرب من بحر الميكاترونكس 
لانك عملت كما المثل الشائئع بمصر 
ودانى البحر ورجعت عطشان 
اخيرا لك الشكر على المعلومة واتمنى اكمال الموضوع


----------



## عجرودى (8 يناير 2011)

اشكرك على الروايط 
يوجد بالروايط هذا الموضوع
http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/
وهو يبين ما هى الميكاترونكس
شكرا


----------



## عجرودى (8 يناير 2011)

بعد القراءة 
ببساطة الميكا ترونكس هى نظام لدمج الميكانيك بالكهرباء بالهيدرولك 
اى نظام مشترك لكل الانظمة 
نحصل منه فى النهاية على ما نريد 
امثلة 
المشغل للصمامات actuators
وهى عبارة عن الة كهربية بها دوائر اليكترونية تاخذ اشارة او امر من الانسان والاشارة تاتى من زر كهربائى يعطى الاشارة الى دائرة اليكترونية والتى بدورها تقوم بتشغيل محرك كهربائى صغير ( او على حسب ) فيدير مجموعة تروس تشغل ترس معين يدير عامو الصمام ليفتح او يغلق 
كما انه يمكن بواسطة زر معين اعطاء الامر للدائرة الالكترونية لايقاف الحركة فى اى لحظة ليكون الفتح او الغلة نسبى حسب المطلوب


----------



## gtr (18 فبراير 2011)

*need help*

اخواني لو سمحتوا 
انا قرأت عن التخصص و حبيته بس ممكن تقولولي وين متوفر في العالم و معترف عليه ؟


----------



## انور مجيد (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ياباش مهندس اريد ان اضع كتاب للميكاترونيكس اريدك ان تساعدنى فى وضع الكتاب اوتجميع هذا الكتاب 
ثانيا ماهو المنهج للميكاترونيكس بالتفصيل


----------



## سيمون نكزي (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا علمواقع الالكترونية


----------



## عادل ابراهيم علي (19 مارس 2011)

الأخ المهندس أحمد .... أرجو منكم مساعدة جليله حيث أبني طالب بكلية الهندسه ومتحير بين قسم الأتصالات وقسم الميكاترونكس .... رجاء المساعده في توضيح مستقبل خريج الميكاترونكس في مصر ..... رجاء المساعدة بالتوضييح وجزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## jasimalhadad (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.شريف محمد (30 مارس 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد ان اعرف الفرق اذا بين الالكتروميكانيك والميكاترونكس
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الطرح اخى الكريم


----------



## amrkmal5555 (16 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## ismailelsheikh (18 أبريل 2011)

*Ismail*

جزاكم الله خير اخي محمد هل من مزيد عن mecotronic خصوصا في مجال كشف اعطال الماكينات اقصد البرامج التي تستخدم في تحديد اعطال السيارات هل في موقع معين ممكن احصل عليه لكي احمل ال source وشكرا.:32:


----------



## mr.mo7eb (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وجازاك اللة كل خير


----------



## Engineer in Future (2 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ,,,,تمنياتي للجميع بالنجااح


----------



## salim fathy salim (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن ما قدمتموه من معلومات ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## m_nady (18 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

ممكن الاقى كتاب استركشر ابن حلال


----------



## eng.hamada adel (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعـلُومات المُـفــيـدة وَ الـقيِّمة .. =)
بـ إذن الباري - عزَّ وجل - سـ أقوم بدراسة هذا المجال في المستقبل
لِأنني أطمح لأن أكون مُخترِعة ومُبتَكِرة ، و أغلب أفكار اختراعــاتي وَ
ابتكاراتي تعتمد بـ شكل كبير على مجال الميكاترونيات فـ هي تجمع بين
هندسة الحاسب والهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والإلكترونية .. 

تحياتي لكم على جهودكم المميزة
في هذا المنتدى الرائع والشامل
والمتكامل .. ^^"


----------



## المهندس مطر (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بش مهندس على هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده 
ولكن اذا ممكن لو تكرمتوا مزيد من التوضيح عن مستقبل هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## farhatabs (21 أغسطس 2011)

شباب هاد التخصص نفسو الميكاترونكس
رايح ادرس بجامعة ملتيميديا ب ماليزيا ان شاء الله


*Bachelor of Engineering (Hons) Electronics majoring in Robotics and Automation*
افيدونا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 أغسطس 2011)

هندسة الميكاترونيكس هندسة راقية جدا


----------



## عصاميات (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور الاخ الكريم


----------



## محمد النقي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت اخي وفي انتظار المزيد باذن الله


----------



## Aboud Safar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للمعلومات أخي
أنا الآن سنة أولى ميكاترونيك في سوريا


----------



## hiba osman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير افدتنا


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## م.ناصر ال حارث (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندسه جيهان (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ثااااااااااااااااانكس ع المعلومات الطيبه
عن هذاا القسم الهندسي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نادر فؤاد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

حبايبي كلكم.. كلامكم صحيح تخصص حلو ورائع بس وين الشغل اللي عليه.. أغلب الي بيشتغلوا بهالتخصص بشتغلوا ميكانيك إذا حالفهم الحظ , والباقي سواقين تاكسي (عينة من واحد اتخرج من هالتخصص بتقدير جيد جداً وطموح)... نصيحة إذا هدفك تشتغل بعد التخرج إبعد عن هذا التخصص للأبد...


----------



## نادر فؤاد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

التخصصات الهندسية المطلوبة في سوق العمل هي الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والهندسة الكهربائية (قوى فقط) والميكانيكية والكيميائية( وركزوا على اسم التخصص في الشهادة فقط(إذا بدك تشتغل), مش تقولي هذا تخصص خليط من تخصصات ميكانيك وكهرباء ومش عارف شو )... وباقي التخصصات اسم فقط بدون فائدة في مجال العمل... وراح تشوفوا صحة كلامي بعد ما تتخرجوا...


----------



## T4K13DD1N3 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14420#ixzz1fni9NBzv

احب اشكرك جدا اخى العزيز على هذه المقدمة الوفيرة بالمعرفة والتوضيح وانا كان نفسى ادرس الميكاترونيكس بس للاسف انا خريج المعهد الفنى الصحى وبشتغل اخصائى صيانة اجهزة طبية وبحب تخصصى جدا لكن كمان بحب الميكااترونكس بس متمكنتش من دراستها للاسف وبحاول استعين بالخبرات اللى زى حضرتكم لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا المجال وشكرا مرة ثانية ووفقكم الله فى عملكم والسلام ختام


----------



## أحمد أبو علام (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## AzOo616 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله في علمك


----------



## Mohammed Shaaban (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عزالدين اليفرسي (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور حبيبي جداً وزاد الله من علمك ورفعك بما تقول
واعانك في كل اعمالك ونرجو منك الإستمرار في مساعدتنا بعد المولى جل وعلى


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات الهامة 
مع تحياتي واحترامي 
م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## زيرو-ون (14 فبراير 2012)

جميـــــــــــــــل جدا _مشكور كتير


----------



## إEng.EiSsA (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا ليك على المعلومات المهمة دى ..انا فى اعدادى هندسة وبجد استفدت من الكلام ده شكرا يابشمهندس احمد


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (5 مارس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ahmed almasre (9 مارس 2012)

اسمها ميكاترونيات والربوتات


----------



## عبد الحكيم شنيشح (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على هذه المعلومات أنا شخصيا لأول مرة أسمع بهذه الهندسة
رغم أننا نعيشها ونراها في بيوتنا من خلال الأجهزة الالكترونية
مرة أخرى أشكرك وأدعوا الله أن يزيدك علما على علمك
حتى ينفع بك عباده 
تقبل تحياتي من مدينة الصمود 

​


----------



## enhassan (9 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وكتر من امثالك*​


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (26 مارس 2012)

عاشت أيدك أستاذ أحمد


----------



## زياد اليمني (2 أبريل 2012)

يا اخوان هل ما يسمى بالهندسة المتنوعة هي نفسا الميكاترونكس


----------



## وضاح المقطري (11 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Mechatronics is a dynamic field that changes daily with the rapid improvements in technology and computer systems. If you like to work with highly automated equipment, computer interfacing, and simulation software, and if you like to see what things are made of and how they work using both your mind and your hands, you will enjoy this program.

Mechatronics is a new, interdisciplinary field involving mechanical, instrumentation, electronics, robotics/automation, computer components and control systems. Systems are networked together to meet the demands of highly automated manufacturing processes and technicians are trained to master the necessary skills
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h2PlDXIo4Y.​[/FONT]


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## elqesar (17 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا التعريف الرائع جدا


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## المحب للحسن (18 أغسطس 2012)

شكووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي


----------



## spyboy2006 (25 أغسطس 2012)

حزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الشرح الجميل 
بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف حاجه , انا دلوقتي لسا طالب و شغالين علي مشروع اني اعمل روبوت و كنت عاوز اتحكم فيه عن طريق الكمبيوتر , هل حضرتك تقدر تفيدني في حاجه زي دي و تقولي اوصل منين لمعلومات مفيده بحيث اني اتعلم و اقدر اطبق علي ارض الواقع ؟؟ 
و شكرا مقدماً


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## الميكنيكي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

هل هناك جامعات تدرس الماتركس


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على الافادة


----------



## tah-07 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا مهندس كهربائي ,, هل هو تخصص جديد ,,


ام درجة علمية ,,


----------



## Rashed khalafalla (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه والله جد موضوع مهم جدا لكل مهندسي الميكانيكا المهتمين بهذا المجال وانا واحد منهم


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً
شكراً
كراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً
شكراً​


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

نعشق الهندسة الميكانيكية ومعا اخواني الكرام ننطلق باذن الله لاجل عالم افضل به علم ودين ولا يوجد به يهودي او صهيوني واحد او من يتبعهم


----------



## amjed tepin (5 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## akmq (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم :
انا كنت من اول الناس اللي دارسو المياكترونكس وقبل ما ندخل القسم سالنا ليه القسم ده قلةلنا يحتوي المهنح على 40 % الكترونيات و 60% ميكانيكا ز قسم جيد جدا بس عوزلوا تطوير في بلادنا العربيه


----------



## aelmehni (13 يناير 2013)

المصطلح *ميكاترونيكس* (باإنجليزية: *Mechatronics*) يستعمل للدلالة على حقل هندسي واسع ومتشعب جداً، وهي الهندسة التي تجمع بين الهندسة الميكانيكية، الهندسة الكهربائية، هندسة الحاسوب و هندسة الإلكترونيات، ويتطور بصورة مذهلة من يوم إلى آخر. هذا المجال من الهندسة يتضمن تصميم أي منتج (product) عمله يعتمد على دمج أنظمة ميكانيكية وإلكترونية، يقوم بدور المنسق فيها منظومة تحكم (control system).

منقول من ويكيبيديا


----------



## شوقي حسن (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## توفيق احمد (28 أبريل 2013)

تسلم اخي على مشاركة هذه الفائده الرائعه


----------



## gold engineer (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم سؤالي هو هل يمكن اعتبار الميكاترونكس قسم من اقسام الهندسة الكهربائية ؟؟؟


----------



## engshe (11 مايو 2013)

برجاء نقل الرابط للمكان المناسب للافادة....التقديم خلال اسبوعين من 9/5/2013

هندسة طنطا تطلب تعيين عدد 1 مدرس ميكاترونيات


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## gesair200 (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكور مهندس احمد على المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عامر المدحتي (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## محمود المهتدى (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بجد الموضوع مفيد جداا 
بس بعد إزنك أنا كنت عايز كتب عن المجال ممكن أقرأها فى الأجازه السنه الجايه أول سنه ليا فى ميكانيكا وكنت عايز أدخل ميكاترونكس


----------



## adison2000 (14 يوليو 2013)

محمود المهتدى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> بجد الموضوع مفيد جداا
> بس بعد إزنك أنا كنت عايز كتب عن المجال ممكن أقرأها فى الأجازه السنه الجايه أول سنه ليا فى ميكانيكا وكنت عايز أدخل ميكاترونكس



مرحباً بك أخي الكريم ..
يمكنك الدخول على هذا الرابط وستجد ما تبتغيه بإذن الله ..

مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية والبحرية والميكاترونيكس والتبريد والتكييف Mechanical - Marine - Mechatroni

موفق إن شاء الله ..


----------



## سارة الزليطني (20 يوليو 2013)

عالم رائع


----------



## ahmedselim2013 (22 يوليو 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## أبو موئل (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر طلعت (7 فبراير 2015)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا *_


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

متشكر جدا علي هذه المعلومة


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عامر هاشم عبدنور (10 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله بك نرجو التوسع


----------



## عامر هاشم عبدنور (10 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (23 يوليو 2015)

مشاء الله ...
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## Ahmed M Ghaly (3 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moro_mero68 (31 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------

